# Organized Rides/Events in OUR area



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

A while back I hijacked another posting, sorry my bad, but he did ask for rides we recommend. So, for our use here I have listed all the rides that I even know about below that are less than 75 miles from NYC and aprox dates. Feel free to post any you know about, but lets keep this list just for rides within 75+-miles from NYC. 

I want to include further out rides because I know there are awesme ones further out but Its not convenient for me to drive 100 miles to PA for a ride. Maybe we can have another list for central NJ rides because I know there are some great ones there too.

:10:

Tour De Staten Island 1/2 century 4/17
Ghost bike ride tri-boro NY 4/19
Five Boro Bike Tour 5/7
Revolutionary Ramble Tour Morris NJ 6/11
discover Hudson valley NY 6/26
Rapha Women's 100k 7/17 NYC
Lu Lacka Wyco Hundo NJ 7/19
Harlem Valley Rail ride 7/24
Brooklyn Epic ride NY 6/24
Tour De Catskills NY 7/25
NYC Tour de Cure 8/20
Brooklyn Bike Rave 8/27
Tour De Farms Sussex NJ 9/4
Tour De Farms Warren NJ 9/24
NYC Century NY 9/13
Twin lights NJ 9/27
Tour De Bronx NY 10/25:cornut:
Bike MS NYC 10/23 *same day as Bike the Boros
Bike The Boros, Bronx/Brooklyn/Queens 10/23
Tour De Yonkers NY 9/
Catskills Gran Fondo NY
Highlands Gran Fondo NY
NJ Gran Fondo
NY Gran Fondo
Golden Apple ride NY
Harlem Valley ride NY
Ramapo Valley rally NY
Montaulk Century L.I. NY
Escape Ny
Lu Lacka Wyco Hundo NJ
Tour de Long Valley
Hillier than Thou NJ
Colavita NY ride
Blooming Metric
Revolutionary Ramble NJ

And for Central New Joisy:

Sourland Semi Classic 2/28 Hopewell
Martys Reliable Cycles Rides from Randolph or Morristown locations
Chili Ride 3/6
Spring Classic 3/20 Gravel, warm up for HoH and Battenkill
:devil:Hell of Hunterdon 3/26 Hopewell
Tour of Franklin, Somerset 4/30
Cyclofemme Mothers Day Ride 5/8 Women only
Miles for Matheny,Liberty Park, Peapack,6/4/17, walk&bike fundraiser
Racin for Mason, 6/25 fundraiser
Tour de Blairstown 8/6
Princeton Bicycle Event 8/6
Hilltop Bicycles Cycletta Fondo 8/14 Women only. Madison
Ramapo Rally 8/21 Bergen Cty
Century for the Cure 9/18
Martys shop rides; gravel classic, Chili ride, and a Turkey ride.
Tour de Farm Sussex 9/4, Warren Cty 9/24
Turkey Fry Ride 11/13
Tour of Long Valley 7/31
Z Trek 7/30 along the Delaware River Hunterdon Cnty
Saving the Sourlands, Skillman 9/10
Fleche Ballon
Bastille Day ride
Fools Classic:crazy:

:9:
Pennsylvania:
Kermesse Sports Events for Hunterdon Cty and Bucks Cty:
Fools Classic 4/23 Bucks County
Fleche Buffon 4/30 Bucks County
Bastille Day Radonne 7/17 Hunterdon Cty.
Bicycling Magazine Fall Classic 8/
Tour de Pink, Bucks co. PA to NJ 9/16-18
Bucks Cnty Covered Bridge ride


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I would throw in the Bucks Cnty Covered Bridge ride, it is just across the Delaware from Frenchtown, not a bad drive. The other PA ride in October is the Bicycling Magazine Fall Classic which leaves from the Velodrome. A little bit farther west but the velodrome is a unique destination that we are lucky to have in our back yard.
Kermesse Sports rides: Hell of Hunterdon, Fleche Ballon, Bastille Day ride, Fools Classic, etc, they are a good promoter and have a nice collection of rides now. All challenging, some with dirt roads/gravel and some climbing fests. Martys has some shop rides (open to anyone who registers) that are interesting; a gravel classic, Chili ride, and a Turkey ride. Hilltop is doing a terrific job promoting Women's rides with some ladies only events. Rapha NYC also has Women's only rides that are big along with other events.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*good add*

Bee: These sound interesting and I haven't heard of most of them so I suspect they are further out from nyc . Maybe these could/should be placed on another list. would it be fair to say these would be good on a Central NJ list or just "NJ"? Since I am unfamilar with these can you just give us a state next to each one?

I have been on the Fall classic ride and really liked it. Good mention!

Thanks for the input


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

New ride : Tour de Blairstown, Aug 6 Tour de Blairstown |
Great area to ride in in northwestern NJ.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok Merck, looks like your both hijacking my post and I have to add a NJ listinglol.
So it shall be done.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Kermesse Sports Events for Hunterdon Cty and Bucks Cty:
Sourland Semi Classic 2/28 Hopewell, NJ
Hell of Hunterdon 3/26 Hopewell, NJ
Fools Classic 4/23 Bucks County
Fleche Buffon 4/30 Bucks County
Bastille Day Radonne 7/17 Hunterdon Cty.

Martys Reliable Cycles Rides from Randolph or Morristown locations
Chili Ride 3/6
Spring Classic 3/20 Gravel, warm up for HoH and Battenkill
Cyclofemme Mothers Day Ride 5/8 Women only?
Racin for Mason, 6/25 fundraiser
Tour de Farm Sussex 9/4, Warren Cty 9/24
Turkey Fry Ride 11/13

Rapha Women's 100k 7/17 NYC
Tour of Long Valley 7/31 NJ
Z Trek 7/30 along the Delaware River Hunterdon Cnty, NJ
Tour of Blairstown 8/6 NJ
Princeton Bicycle Event 8/6 NJ
Hilltop Bicycles Cycletta Fondo 8/14 Women only. Madison NJ
Ramapo Rally 8/21 Bergen Cty, NJ
Century for the Cure 9/18


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Great Research*

Good job Bee. (See how time consuming it was to gather all that info?). I tried to incorporate these to the master list and added some really snazzy high tech SGI graphics to highlight rides and areas, what da think? .

I looked at few you listed :thumbsup: and they looked great. A bit of a trip for me from the Bronx, but not for others in NJ. 

The "Tour de Farm" rides look delicious and I plan on trying Marty's ride in Morristown when I can.

Thanks again and great add!

Who else, what do ya got?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I forgot this one which is VERY nice :
Sourland Spectacular, Sept 10
SAVING THE SOURLANDS ? Sourland Spectacular


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sourland. Good, got it.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

Some of these rides already passed; but good to keep track of for next year:

NYC Tour de Cure 8/20
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgAolPxEhhk&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA&index=20
Brooklyn bike Rave 8/27
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znNxuX-NmA0&index=2&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA
Bike MS NYC 10/23 *same day as Bike the Boros - Bronx(aka Tour de Bronx)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RByK0ya7vXM&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA&index=46


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*great clip*



1nterceptor said:


> Some of these rides already passed; but good to keep track of for next year:
> 
> NYC Tour de Cure 8/20
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgAolPxEhhk&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA&index=20
> ...


good clip of the rides. better than all of my clips. thanks for the share.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am getting stoked for this seasons rides and have a new bike for the occasion. I just hope my broken foot heals in time


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

What did you do to your foot? Any ligament damage?


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Broke a bone last spring white water rafting on the Yackaganie river in Ohiopile






Pa/Ma and yes thats me falling out of the raft, la de da. But I broke my foot at another location


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

You've been nursing your foot a year? That's why I asked about ligaments. I broke my heel in fall about 15 years ago. Unfortunately, if you land hard enough to break a bone you're often going to damage soft tissue.

The bone healed (no pun) OK but I had pain for years after and will eventually get arthritis. Meanwhile, I ride on.

Good luck.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Registration is open for 2017 Miles For Matheney. Sunday, June 4th. The Hills of Attrition ride covers some of the nicest roads in Northern Hunterdon & Somerset counties. And in an age of $100 PLUS fondos and other high price events, you can't beat $25 which includes a free t-shirt. And all for a good cause. https://events.matheny.org/


----------



## RJD253 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you for compiling this list.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Going to try the Tour of Franklin on April 30th. 
28th Annual Tour de Franklin – Franklin Food Bank


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

merckxman said:


> Going to try the Tour of Franklin on April 30th.
> 28th Annual Tour de Franklin – Franklin Food Bank


Have a great ride and I've added it to the list.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

*7 May 2017*

Some things I just realized. 

I never thanked the Op for this compilation: "Big Thanks!"
The biggest event in the US(over 32,000 riders) is not listed:
Five Boro Bike Tour. Have volunteered a few times; will be 
there again this year. Always a lot of fun.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*look at that!*



1nterceptor said:


> Some things I just realized.
> 
> I never thanked the Op for this compilation: "Big Thanks!"
> The biggest event in the US(over 32,000 riders) is not listed:
> ...


You are correct, and thanks for the input and the great clip.


----------

